
538's Final Election Forecast - b_emery
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/final-election-update-theres-a-wide-range-of-outcomes-and-most-of-them-come-up-clinton/
======
b_emery
An excellent summary of the factors contributing to the uncertainty in the
forecast this year. I've not seen a write up based on other models that gets
into the details like this blog does. Will certainly be interesting to see how
it all plays out.

------
mtgx
5%+ for Gary Johnson would mean the Libertarian Party is here to stay and will
only grow going forward. It also means that at the next election it will have
significantly more funds that may even be enough to get the next LP candidate
in the debates. If it can become a more European-style center-right party and
a little more mainstream, a good Libertarian candidate may even win the
presidency in 2024. And that's when the decline into obsolescence of the
Republican party will begin.

